# Just Chillin'



## K9Kirk (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 27, 2021)

Very nice I hope you did not get too close.......


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 27, 2021)

Very nice shot! That grin is so misleading...


----------



## Amocholes (Apr 27, 2021)

Happiness is a gator in the sun! You can tell by the smile.


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 27, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> Very nice I hope you did not get too close.......





jeffashman said:


> Very nice shot! That grin is so misleading...





Amocholes said:


> Happiness is a gator in the sun! You can tell by the smile.



Thanks guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## nokk (Apr 28, 2021)

that's one ugly mug.  great shot though.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 28, 2021)

Might be your best gator shot to date


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 28, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> View attachment 205966


Nice. I didn't see any that big but I got some while in Florida. Have to find the time to develop them.


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 28, 2021)

nokk said:


> that's one ugly mug.  great shot though.





Dean_Gretsch said:


> Might be your best gator shot to date





jcdeboever said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 205966
> ...



Thanks, guys.


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 28, 2021)

chillin and happy .. glad he is happy.. great shot


----------

